# Any thoughts???



## Toby from MO (May 15, 2009)

On how shallow this guy can run? :shock:




here is a link to snopes.com. Apparently this is a drug running boat.

https://www.snopes.com/photos/boats/drugrunner.asp


----------



## Codeman (May 15, 2009)

Insane. I'd like to hear it at full song, probably sounds wicked.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 5, 2009)

The snopes site said it was super fast... I thought that motor redundancy is for open water safety in case one motor dies and only improves holeshot not speed. The screws will only turn so fast. Right?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2009)

that thing prolly does 0-60 in negative 2 seconds.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> The snopes site said it was super fast... I thought that motor redundancy is for open water safety in case one motor dies and only improves holeshot not speed. The screws will only turn so fast. Right?



I would think that each motor is carrying less load there for should be more efficient so it should = more speed. That would be my take.


----------



## Seth (Jun 9, 2009)

I bet that's one thirsty rig. :mrgreen:


----------



## Majorpede (Dec 18, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> that thing prolly does 0-60 in negative 2 seconds.




Yeah after turning a back flip first. LOL Insane!!!!!!


----------



## Seth (Dec 31, 2009)

I can only imagine how much fuel a setup like that would use. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2009)

It does not matter, they were "caught"....not fast enough!


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 31, 2009)

bad guys will never learn that you can't outrun the "network".


----------

